# BVI Itinerary?



## malyea

Currently planning my first BVI charter for 6 days/7 nights second week in February. I've reserved a B393 with Moorings and plan to self provision with Bobby's Market. The ENE trades should be steady at 15 kts plus providing great sailing and the anchorages should be packed.......oh well.....

My goals are 1) sail a lot, 2) hit some highlights including Anegada and 3) avoid crowds when possible.

Seems like most suggested float plans leave Road Town to Norman Island, island hop ENE to Virgin Gorda (jumpoff to Anegada) then WSW counterclock wise around north side of Tortolla towards Jost Van Dyke.

Is there any benefit to going against the flow and circumnavigate Tortolla by turning west out of Road Town to sail a clockwise route, like maybe Jost Van Dyke first then ENE along north side of Tortolla to Anegada then back down to Virgin Gorda?

Next.... Crowd control - any suggested anchorages to add to the mix when we want to be away from the crowded mooring fields. Don't feel the need to have a ball, happy to be on the hook overnight.

Thanks


----------



## imagine2frolic

Their suggested route is more of a downwind sail. You can sail in any direction you want. There will be no secluded anchorages this time of year. That won't stop you from having fun though. I would do my own provisioning. Take a look at what's on the boat, and then provision it yourself. You will be much happier. Most likely they will provide things you may not care for? BEST WISHES in having a great time. The BVI is a great place for chartering......*i2f*


----------



## Vasco

If you want to avoid crowds go to anchorages where there are no moorings. Unfortunately these moorings seem to multiply on their own.  I haven't been there for quite a few years but try:

White bay on Guana
my favourite - Little Harbour on Peter- go right up to the old dock and anchor
Drakes Anchorage at Gorda Sound 
Lee bay on Great Camanoe
The SE Corner of Normans - think it's called Carrot Point.

These should keep you busy.
Sailing's great but you should not have too ambitious an itinerary.
Anegada is over-rated. Spend more time in Gorda Sound your first trip, go past Saba rock and anchor in Eustatia Sound.

By the way, the 393 is an excellent boat.  see avatar.


----------



## malyea

Great input, thanks - we can't wait!


----------



## dongreerps

I heartily second Vascos comments about Anagoda. 
The ancorages will be crowded at that time of year. I strongly suggest you revise your vacation mindset. Each night anchor on the outer edges of the mooring or anchoring field. At first light. VERY FIRST light, slip the mooring, or pull the anchor, and get under way. End your sailing by noon, and find yur mooring/anchoring spot for the night. Spend the afternoon snorling, exploring ashore, or whatever, but get into your selected harbor very very early. 
Just northeast of Spanish Town on Virgin Gorda is a prominent point. (I don't have my charts with me). Sneak in to shore on the NOrth east side of that point, and follow the shore along. Will be shallow going, but you will be able to work your way in a very long way. There is good anchoring there, and a restaurant ashore in that shallow bay. Good snorkling on the reef outside where you will anchor. 
Enjoy


----------



## imagine2frolic

I believe Anageda is off limits to charter boats. At least it was some 15 years ago........*i2f*


----------



## Vasco

i2f,

Not anymore. Everybody goes there. Some charter companies let you go on your own and others now have flotillas that go there!!


----------



## imagine2frolic

GEEZE,

Am I behind in the times, or what?.:laugher   .......*i2f*


----------



## Vasco

imagine2frolic said:


> GEEZE,
> 
> Am I behind in the times, or what?.:laugher   .......*i2f*


I guess so.  I haven't been there since 03 or 04 and all the charter boats were going to Anegada then. I think Moorings used to lead them. They'd all stage at Bitter End and take off in the morning.


----------



## Yamsailor

I loved Anegada--I stayed two nights there; Spent the day snorkeling and scuba diving. You can now Kite surf there.

I had a 473.

This was my last itinerary:

Night #1: Norman Island--the Bight
Next Day--stop at the Indians for Snorkeling
Night #2 Cooper Island
Next Day: Stop at the Baths (early), then on to the Bitter End Yacht CLub
Night #3 Bitter End Yacht Club
Next Day: Sail to Anegada--Do not get there before 10:30am because the Sun is too low in the sky to properly see the coral heads.
Night #4 Anegada
Next Day: Rented a Car at the Anegada Reef Hotel, explored the island and went to Cow Wreck and Loblolly Beach
Night #5 Anegada
Next Day: Sailed to Jost Van Dyke
Night #6 Little Harbor on Jost Van Dyke (Great Harbor was too busy for my tastes)
Next Day: Stop and Sandy Cay for swimming and beaching
Night #7 Moorings Base

Most relaxing vacation I have ever experienced.


----------



## malyea

Hey guys, grab your ladies for this follow up question.....

Where in the BVI is the best (ie, most romantic from the ladies perspective) anchorage/location to propose....you know, ask her to marry me. Yep, that's the plan, castoff single, finish the trip engaged. (She loves saltwater, sailing and sand......what can I say, oh yeah, and me)


----------



## Vasco

You sure you want to do this? 

If your mind's made up go to Marina Cay. Pick up a mooring. Go ashore and walk up to the top of the Cay, there's a little lounge/bar there but the bar is only open at certain hours, around sundown if my memory serves me right. Go up there when it's closed. You'll have the place to yourself.


----------



## Yamsailor

Hike to the Top of Gorda Peak on Virgin Gorda OR go to Sandy Cay.


----------



## klem

I would encourage you to figure out where you are going as you do it. I have sailed in the BVI 3 times and never knew where I would end up when I woke up in the morning. I like to get underway pretty early and sometime after lunch think about what anchorages we are near. Last time we were there for 8 days and did 3 laps of Tortola but kept the route pretty different each time and spent some time in US waters. The distances are not that great and any anchorage is an easy days sail from any other unless you include Anegada.

The reason that they generally suggest a counterclockwise trip is that it is generally less rough. When you are sailing up the east side, it is more protected(unless you are outside of the islands) and you are on the wind, then you turn and run off before it down the west side.

Something to keep in mind about looking at anchorages is that the wind blows all night down there. The anchors that the charter companies provide are shockingly small and it can be quite windy during certain times (they refer to the christmas winds for a reason). I much prefer to hang to a hook rather than be on a mooring but on the windy nights, I headed for a mooring so that I could sleep better.

Another cool place to explore besides the ones mentioned above is Norman's.


----------



## dongreerps

Malyea: On the far northwest corner of North Sound there is a resort no longer functioning. On the western end of that island is a short path over to a small bay, appropriately called honeymoon bay. Tiny bay. Lots of sand. Fun snorkling. A couple of thatched shelters to keep the sun off. Fun place to watch the late comers make the approach into North Sound. One of the many appropriate places to "pop the question".
At the risk of sounding like I am preaching, if this is to be the time and place you pop the question, please tome down your plans. As Klem so aptly points out, figure out where you are going as you go. But LET YOUR INTENDED FIGURE OUT where you are going. 
For sure, if your intended says yes, go to Foxy's the very nest night. Quietyly get next to Foxy, and tell him the good news. Gossip with him a little bit, and include you fiance in that part of the conversation. Then listen carefully as he sings. Foxy often serenades romantic couples with personallised ballads.


----------



## malyea

Outstanding insights and inputs! Thanks to all!


----------



## BoxedUp

Yamsailor said:


> Most relaxing vacation I have ever experienced.


Absolutely!

We're going back for our second charter in the BVI and this is our itinerary:

Sunsail Base
Marina Cay
North Sound-Virgin Gorda (Stop @ the Baths enroute)
The Bight - Norman Island (Indians & Caves for great snorkling)
Cane Garden Bay (Jost van Dyke & Sandy Spit en route)
Trellis Bay (Monkey Point en route)
Sunsail Base

The longest leg is from North Sound to Norman Island but it's an easy sail, especially when you stop for lunch at the Indians (the quantity of fish was amazing). We sailed a similar itinerary the last time and it afforded all aboard sufficient sailing time and and relaxation/water sports time.


----------



## ttam

*Romance in the BVI!*

Sandy Kay for breakfast. Get there early, it's beautiful, and secluded!


----------



## schwalbe

Just got back from 19 day charter in the BVI and had a thoroughly good time. Snorkeling was a high priority and we found very good snorkeling (best at Indians and Treasure Point).
One thing that was very disappointing was the snorkeling in Loblolly bay on Anegada. I don't know what has happened to the reef there but it is depressing and certainly was not worth the trip to the bay.


----------



## CaptnAl

We just came back from our BVI charter last week, and had a great time! Road Harbor is getting more and more large cruise ships coming in, so avoiding them is the best crowd control. They fill the open air taxis with the tourists and drive over to Cane Garden Bay, and the beach fills up. Otherwise, no crowds at all there. Anchoring overnight was without swells at CGB, although that is hit or miss. Try a website "windguru" and find the BVI forecast, as it gives wind speed, direction as well as wave height and directions. No "Christmas winds" this trip down, either.
Didn't do Anagada this time around, but for crowd control there, check with the SunSail and Moorings to learn when their flotillas are going there (usually on Wednesdays). The distances just aren't all that great, so we went from Road Town to Cooper Island, Bitter End, Yost Little Harbor, Norman Island, Peter Island, Cane Garden Bay, Road Town for our overnights. 
Just get on Island Time quickly when you arrive, and have fun!


----------



## tempest

The Beach at Cane Garden Bay is my favorite. When there are no crowds it's perfect! Dinner at Myettes is always good, and they make great pain killers.
Might be a good spot for a proposal?? The dinghy dock leaves a little to be desired..

Itinery....it's still winter so the days are short...you get about 12 hours of daylight, so don't waste them...slip your mooring by 7 am...and get to a morning stop....then try to get on your evening spot by no later than 2 pm.

There are easy hikes to the top of most island peaks...Norman, Jost Van Dyke, Virgin Gorda all have excellent walks to the top with great views.

I go around the island in the usual direction...but have made norman island my last stop...sailing there from Jost Van dyke, or Cane garden bay a side trip to sophers hole...after the circumnavigation.....then it's just an easy trip back to tortola in the morning...to drop the boat off.

I must be lucky or crazy, I've been in an out of Anagada twice in the dark..
What reefs???? lol....


----------



## CaptnAl

Some updates re other postings in this thread: 
Marina Cay has gotten a new neighbor, as Scrub Island to the immediate north is now home to an upscale hotel and marina, still being constructed. It looks like a small city, all cement color against the hill, so not in keeping with the expected BVI views, IMHO.

The island to the west of North Sound with the closed restaurant has been bought by Richard Branson, of Virgin airline fame, who also owns Necker Island, and so access to Honeymoon Bay may still be limited. The hike there is not for the faint of heart, in any event, which is also true of the Norman Island hike. No climb available on Cooper Island. Peter Island has a mostly paved road to the top, where the sunset views are great. Still a steep climb, but no loose rocks, cacti, hermit crabs, etc. on the path.

Myett's on Cane Garden Bay is the most upscale of the beach restaurants there, and has a nice table set toward the back for great privacy. Quito's has good food, but loud music, even when the host is singing solo. Great local food at Elm Beach Suites shoreside restaurant, too.

The Methodist church at CGB is just a short walk up the road has services at 9 AM Island Time, and is very welcoming to visitors. Great singing, too, as Quito is also in the congregation! If in RoadTown on a Sunday, try the Catholic Church close to Village Cay Marina on the main road. Same welcoming spirit, and a great way to appreciate the beauty of the BVI people, not just the landscapes.


----------



## malyea

We're just days away now and can't wait! Fast Ferry to RT noon Sun, Feb7th for the evening start and castoff ASAP Mon am - lunch stop at Baths then North Sound VG first night. Off to Anegada on am day 2 for lobster and pink flamingos (we're birders). Day 3 a nice offshore run/reach to JVD and then poke around the islands day 4, 5, 6 - already hate the thought of coming home!
Thanks to all - hope she says 'yes'


----------



## Bermudahigh

*Anegada*

the first few times into Anegada we hit loblolly. then we discovered Flash of Beauty. Never looked back. Secluded. Agressive snorkeling with a small sailboat wreck lying in 2 parts the hull and the deck, swim thru coral formations and lots of sea life. It is active with a lot of current. NOT for the sometimes swimmer. As you arrive on the beach, you'll walk past the beach bar, hit the beach, drop your gear, spend "chill" time, and then walk to the right to the point. That is where i'd pop the question.
Please be careful with the snorkeling.
As you head to Anegada you'll not see the island for a while, then telephone poles and sailboat masts will start to appear. As the island mass appears, 
divide the island in 3rds and head towards the left third of the island. Lots of places on line have gps #'s for the buoys marking the way in. Here's one link to info/navigation:
Navigating to Anegada

Cooper Island is a good first/last stop. Its a short sail back to your base. the snorkeling is nice and if you're a diver some of the best diving spots on the other side of the island. There is a dive shop on island or you can set up a rendezvous dive with other shops.

On St John, Uncle Joe's ribs, 340 693 8806 is out door dining with the best casual food going.I'd suggest calling to make sure you get your order in as they run out of food. Ribs, chicken and the combo. Combo's good for starters then figure it out. I'm ribs solo with cole slaw, mac salad, or corn for sides. Around the corner is Hercules for great local Saltfish, beef or chicken Pates, Johnny cakes, local soups. It doesnt look like much but he's been there since my first stop in 1989.

The first pic shows the Jollly Roger in Sopers Hole (west end on Tortola) its a great spot for sunset dining. Nice food. Reservation suggested.
Second pic is sunrise at Marina Cay. Nice stop.
Third pic is Diamond Cay, Foxy's taboo. You'll find the "bubbler" on this part of the island. Nice walk to an active whirlpool.
Fourth pic is from The Last Resort/Trellis Bay on Beef Island. Good food, good fun. If you hit Marina Cay on the way out, hit Trellis on the way back.
Enjoy and congrats!

PM if I can help.



malyea said:


> We're just days away now and can't wait! Fast Ferry to RT noon Sun, Feb7th for the evening start and castoff ASAP Mon am - lunch stop at Baths then North Sound VG first night. Off to Anegada on am day 2 for lobster and pink flamingos (we're birders). Day 3 a nice offshore run/reach to JVD and then poke around the islands day 4, 5, 6 - already hate the thought of coming home!
> Thanks to all - hope she says 'yes'


----------



## SVAuspicious

malyea - Who are you chartering with? Moorings now requires someone stay on board at NPT moorings (like at the Baths) due to poor maintenance. You might consider heading straight to Spanishtown or (better IMHO) Leverick Bay and taking a cab to the Baths. Very disappointing that the BVI Gov has let the maintenance slip on the NPT moorings.


----------



## malyea

Thanks - guess they'll cover that in the chart brief - appreciate being forewarned. 48 hours from now we'll be in St Thomas on th eve of our grand adventure - THANKS again to all for the tips, insights and advice!!!!


----------



## malyea

*She Said Yes!!!!*

Thanks to all who contributed to this thread - it was the trip of a lifetime!

I proposed first morning out of Roadtown under full sail, 2 nm NE of Cooper Island on a close starboard reach to the Baths with blue skies and 10-12 kts breeze - how could she not say "YES".

Leverick Bay, Gorda Sound first night - Anegada sunset and lobster next night - then Diamond Cay and Sandy Spit after a glorious offshore reach north of Tortola - short next day and into Great Harbour and Foxy's overnight - then around the point to White Bay and THE BEST Painkillers at Soggy Dollar Bar followed by a heroic sail offshore again north of Tortola on a close reach with quartering 8 to 12' swells and 15 kts breeze to Marina Cay dining on fresh caught grilled Kingfish - last full day gave us a beam reach down SFD Channel to snorkel the Indians and back to Manchoniel Bay, Cooper Island for our last night - up at dawn with one last broad reach into Road Town!

I'M STILL HIGH AS A KITE - AND SHE SAID YES - AND SHE LOVES TO SAIL!

May all of you have a wonderfull sail through this amazing adventure of life - thanks again!

Oh by the way, Cindy and I were high school sweethearts and the last time she sailed was summer 1974 with me in my cartop dinghy - big break of 30+ years and now this.......dreams do come true.

Best to all,
Mike & Cindy, S/V Serenity

Tried to upload some photos but it failed every time even after getting the size right - any ideas?


----------



## BoxedUp

Congratulations! I hope you will be as happy as I thought I would be...:laugher 

With a wonderful start to your engagement, it's all downhill from here.

J/K....after 32 years, us long time married folk have to get our licks in.

Our countdown has begun and it's only 102 days away until our charter.


----------



## sandcruiser

Congratulations!
I'm including a shot or two from our BVI vacation 2 years ago... just in case someone else comes reading for more info.

We almost didn't go to Anegada. I'm so glad that we did- getting there and back was the best *sailing* that we did on the trip. Most other days- by the time we got the sails up and trimmed, and finished a rum drink, it was time to haul everything down and anchor/grab a mooring. The distances are very short. But Anegada was a hoot.

Entering Anegada harbor 









here's a sloppy gps track of our route (6 nights)









here are many more photos:
May 2008 British Virgin Islands


----------



## malyea

I still can't get my photos to load - what could I be doing wrong - I've resized to small , click attach icon, they just won't upload - says upload failed??????


----------



## Bellita

Savanna bay on Virgin Gorda is one of my favorites, and usually not crowded as most people don't see how to get in. It may be marked as off limits from the charter companies, but the first 5 years I chartered I went in and have been going since in my own boat.
go into google earth and put the coordinates of 18.28.00.94N 64.25.37.00W and it will take you right to the entrance of the bay. Go in between 10am and 1pm on a sunny day so you see the cut. it's about 50 feet wide. stay an equal distance off the shore and you'll be in approx 15 feet of water. there will be 3 coral heads after you enter in (they show up on google) that are easily avoided as they show up really dark in the water. once past them, stay in the darker water and find a point off the beach you like. slowly go in and anchor in about 10 feet of water to avoid too much bounce from any northerly swells. if you have east, NE, SE winds, it will be calm and wonderful for overnight.


----------



## wind4me

I routinely go West to JVD my first day but I have to say I only sail in the BVI's in June and I never hang around Tortolla longer than I have to. There's nothing there unless you've flown all the way to the islands to drink in a bar. Trellis Bay is a ghetto, The Bite....forget it, Manchioneel Bay.....mostly quiet but nothing special, Great Harbour JVD ( we call it Not So Great Harbour). This is my last year in the BVI then we're moving on to the Grenadines. I've planned 2 nights in JVD, 2 nights in Anegada, 2 nights in the North Sound and one night in Peter Island before I return the boat. Three decent sails and some nice anchorages. Have fun.....I've never done Anegada but I don't care how big the bugs are....I've read enough good stuff about it to roll the dice. Yamsailor seems like he's got a handle on it !!


----------

